# Right PSUs to run a mining rig (advise needed)



## macmining (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello

I need a advice regarding right PSUs to run mining rig.

Mining rig

3x 3060 ti connected through 1x risers (VER009S)
2x 3060 connected through PCI- E 3.0 16X Graphics Card Extension cable (https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087D31XSJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

I will have two power supplys

1. corsair gold 850w will run 2x 3060ti 550w (tdp 2x 200w + 2x risers 75w) + 1 x rtx 3060 170w (tdp 170w riser 0w) = 720w in its peak, all cards will be undervolt so it will be using less then 720w following the rull not to run more then 80% of max PSU power 24/7.

2. corsair gold 850w will run 1x 3060ti 275w (tdp 1x 200w + 1x risers 75w) + 1 x rtx 3060 170w (tdp 170w riser 0w) + mobo, cpu, mem, hdd, fans (around 200w) = 645w in its peak, all cards will be undervolt so it will be using less 645w following the rule not to run more then 80% of max PSU power 24/7.

I have read few guides and forums but if some one can double check my calculations and correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you in advance


----------



## trog100 (Aug 2, 2021)

my 3070 cards draw around 130 watts... you have plenty to spare with two 850 watt supplies... i am running 6 x 3070 cards and one 3080 card from a couple of 850 watt supplies.. 

trog


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 2, 2021)

You will be fine with two 850 as Trog stated.  I am overkill with 1 1KW and 1 750W for 3x 3070's and 2x 3080's.  And I am only doing ERGO now so I am drawing at most 800W on that entire rig.

Do you already have those PSU's?  Cause you could easily just get away with 1 PSU, something cheaper, to run the Mobo, CPU, RAM, and 1 GPU + Riser, and the rest powered by a HP 1200W Server PSU with a breakout board









						HP 1200 Watt Platinum Power Supply 110-240V GPU Mining PSU Kit
					

Platinum HP 1200 watt mining rig power supply kit. With proprietary X-Adapter board and your choice in quantity of 6-pin PCI-E 16AWG cables.




					www.parallelminer.com
				




it will be 900w on the standard 110-120V line, but it will be more than sufficient.  And cheaper.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 2, 2021)

two supplies does give you more gpu power cable connectors.. not having enough can be a problem.. they dont all mix and match.. 

trog


----------



## macmining (Aug 3, 2021)

trog100 said:


> my 3070 cards draw around 130 watts... you have plenty to spare with two 850 watt supplies... i am running 6 x 3070 cards and one 3080 card from a couple of 850 watt supplies..
> 
> trog


Because I run nicehash on windows to mine for now I want to be on the safeside and in the case of emergance if something will crash and all of the sudden all cards will ask for max TDP I need to be ready.


sepheronx said:


> You will be fine with two 850 as Trog stated.  I am overkill with 1 1KW and 1 750W for 3x 3070's and 2x 3080's.  And I am only doing ERGO now so I am drawing at most 800W on that entire rig.
> 
> Do you already have those PSU's?  Cause you could easily just get away with 1 PSU, something cheaper, to run the Mobo, CPU, RAM, and 1 GPU + Riser, and the rest powered by a HP 1200W Server PSU with a breakout board
> 
> ...


Server PSUs are too loud so I do not plan to buy any.

Could someone clarifie for me other thing:

I have rtx 3060 Ti, it is powered with 1x 8pin and 1x 6pin connector, card is pluged to gpu riser x1 and connected to motherboard through usb cable, gpu riser is powered by 6pin connector. Now card has TDP 200W, gpu riser can take 75W at its peak, am I right?

Now the Q is in peak card and gpu riser together will take 275W or 200W?


----------



## trog100 (Aug 3, 2021)

i run nicehash in windows and all i am gonna say is your cards will never ask for max tdp but if you dont want to believe me its best to do your own thing.. 

trog


----------

